# My bow press.....



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Did you make your fingers or buy them. I fixin to start mine.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Good work.

What bearing assembly did you use?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Good job cpt.... Take it you used a flanged bearing?


----------



## CptKaos (Oct 2, 2009)

Gunner7800 said:


> Good work.
> 
> What bearing assembly did you use?


 Enco part # 505-3242


----------



## CptKaos (Oct 2, 2009)

meatmissile said:


> Did you make your fingers or buy them. I fixin to start mine.


my garden gnomes made the fingers for me

Larry


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

CptKaos said:


> Enco part # 505-3242


Thanks.



CptKaos said:


> my garden gnomes made the fingers for me
> 
> Larry


Better keep an eye on those little SOB's. You'll end up with stuff in your front yard you didn't want there. Or maybe they'll mulitply!!


----------



## CptKaos (Oct 2, 2009)

*as I was cleaning up......*

I had an epiphany, and added a neat little bow vise. I already had the 3/4" aluminum dowel from a home made stabilizer project I had aborted, just needed to make and weld a tab onto the press and add a thumb screw.


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

*Bow press*

Can you please post a materials list so that others may make it? This bow press looks professionally made. It would be greatly appreciated if you could share your expertice on the press and what materials you used. Thank you.


----------



## CptKaos (Oct 2, 2009)

*By popular demand......*

this is a list of the parts I used, it is not the only way to build it, just the way I did. I ordered the hardware from Enco(they had a free shipping promo for orders over $100 when I ordered or I would have bought a cheaper handwheel, as it worked out the total cost was the same) The steel was bought at a local dealer called Metals 4 U, they are great.
Larry

1. 3’x¾” ACME threaded rod Enco # 408-0206
2. ¾” ACME nuts(2pc) Enco # 407-2206
3. ¾” flanged bearing mount Enco # 505-3242
4. ¾” clamp collars(2pc) Enco # 990-3548
5. 8” hand wheel Enco # 505-4664
6. 3’ 2” 14ga.square tubing (local purchase)
7. 6’ 1 ¾” 14ga.square tubing (local purchase)
8. 3’x 3” .125 steel plate (local purchase)
9. fingers, you will need to source these yourself


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

Another fine example of DIY.


----------



## Lee Racing Inc. (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks for listing the part no #


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

Very nice work. I wish I had a welder, and knew how to weld. Can you show a picture of my other hobby? The bike!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

*bowpress*

Thanks for posting this information. Now I have to get to work making one.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

nice job


----------



## sportsman315 (Jan 5, 2009)

What did you use the ¾” clamp collars(2pc) Enco # 990-3548 for? Can you please send a close up picture of how the fingers are connected to the square post?


----------



## ronnie w (Feb 21, 2010)

*bow press*

Hello I really like the bow press you made would you be willing to sell me the plans for it so I can make 1 ??Thanks Ronnie


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

CptKaos said:


> is finally built. Thanks to all who posted information and tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&



CptKaos said:


> this is a list of the parts I used, it is not the only way to build it, just the way I did. I ordered the hardware from Enco(they had a free shipping promo for orders over $100 when I ordered or I would have bought a cheaper handwheel, as it worked out the total cost was the same) The steel was bought at a local dealer called Metals 4 U, they are great.
> Larry
> 
> 1. 3’x¾” ACME threaded rod Enco # 408-0206
> ...


These posts should be all you need to make one. Just make it the size that works best for you. If you need a sketch you can use the one at this link:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056092365&postcount=10


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

Please post pic of bike
Don


----------



## Ucntzme (Jan 16, 2008)

sportsman315 said:


> What did you use the ¾” clamp collars(2pc) Enco # 990-3548 for? Can you please send a close up picture of how the fingers are connected to the square post?



I see one of them is behind the hand wheel then the handwheel then the 2nd 3/4" nut. I dont see where the other one is though?


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

VERY VERY nice work!

Nice comment on the garden knomes! They made mine as well!

I just have to come up with the rest of the materials to finish the press!

how does the 1 3/4" tube fit inside the 2" tube? Curious... Heard some people say that there was too much free play in between?


----------

